# Walleye Stocked at Ladue.



## snagless-1 (Oct 26, 2014)

A friend of mine was at Ladue today when a hatchery truck pulled up and dumped fingerling walleye.Said they were the size of a blade of grass,the man said they should be about 6"by fall.They said they get a 10% survival rate to adult size.Hope they will eat the white perch.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

snagless-1 said:


> A friend of mine was at Ladue today when a hatchery truck pulled up and dumped fingerling walleye.Said they were the size of a blade of grass,the man said they should be about 6"by fall.They said they get a 10% survival rate to adult size.Hope they will eat the white perch.


That is great news, we'll find out is 2-3 years...


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

They have to make it past the white perch and the channel cats first, plus the other critters.


----------



## B Ron 11 (Jul 14, 2012)

I really can’t believe 10% would survive. That would be nice.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

They are probably already gone. They just fed the white perch and channel cats


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Its the mass murder of baby walleye lol


----------



## Jakethefisherman (Aug 2, 2014)

I think LaDue gets a walleye stocking every year


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Generally every 2 years but when the hatchery has extra they dump them in ladue. Talked with odnr guy they said it's more like a 2% survival rate. Complete waste if you ask me. Literally feeding the junk fish in the lake


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

They need to just stock muskie and let them fix the white Perch issues


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Nothing can stop them not even the swarm of 200 cormorants that now resides there. You'd think they would drop the #s as well but even they with the cats, eagles, loons, pike can't stop them they are a freaking plauge


----------



## Labman1127 (Jul 27, 2012)

They should legalize dynamite fishing in ladue to get rid of all the damn white perch. It's a really sad situation at ladue. I remember in the early 90's when we moved to the area, we could consistently go down to ladue and average 3-6 nice eater sized walleye per trip and a handful of slab crappie. We used to simply troll chrome and silver small hot-n-tots along the deep side of a weed line and always pick up a few nice eyes starting in May and all through the summer. 
Last time I fished ladue was 5 years ago and literally could not keep the damn white perch off the hook. Didn't matter what we used. I live 5 miles away from the lake and drive right past it to go fish other waters. 
Only saving grace is that ladue is still one of the best big largemouth lakes in NE Ohio and mega channel cats if that's your bag.


----------



## steelhead steve (May 5, 2012)

i dont understand since they are an invasive species why cant they shock the waters and just take out as many as they can i would volunteer to help with that .


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

Do they enter from upstream at all? I'm not familiar much with ladle or what may flow into the lake. If they are upstream, any efforts would seem pointless. 

Ogf white perch derby the only way


----------



## caseyroo (Jun 26, 2006)

Labman1127 said:


> They should legalize dynamite fishing in ladue to get rid of all the damn white perch. It's a really sad situation at ladue. I remember in the early 90's when we moved to the area, we could consistently go down to ladue and average 3-6 nice eater sized walleye per trip and a handful of slab crappie. We used to simply troll chrome and silver small hot-n-tots along the deep side of a weed line and always pick up a few nice eyes starting in May and all through the summer.
> Last time I fished ladue was 5 years ago and literally could not keep the damn white perch off the hook. Didn't matter what we used. I live 5 miles away from the lake and drive right past it to go fish other waters.
> Only saving grace is that ladue is still one of the best big largemouth lakes in NE Ohio and mega channel cats if that's your bag.


Any area good for catfishing from shore?


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

allwayzfishin said:


> They need to just stock muskie and let them fix the white Perch issues


It cost 9.00 PER musky to raise a musky to advanced fingerling stage. IMO ski's would do well in the lake but since you can't troll or move around very well the lake, it would be a lake of accidental musky catches by bass guys who dislike them for the most part because they break them off and or don't want to deal with them if they land one. It would be a complete waste of money to put them in Ladue. Musky prefer soft fish, suckers, carp etc anyways, the white perch population wouldn't be affected much.


----------



## wayout440 (Apr 20, 2008)

Put a few of these babies in there.


----------



## Labman1127 (Jul 27, 2012)

Caseyroo, 
Any where from the 422 causeway is excellent for big channel cats. The state record came out of ladue a few years back and I know for a fact there's channels in that lake that drawf the state record. 
Go early and fish a piece of worm on a jig and catch a bunch of small white perch for cut bait strips for the big channels.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Yep! Shore fish anywhere around the 422 bridge...wind blown side with cutbait. Tight line it and enjoy. Best times I've had is late season with east wind south side cutbait on the bottom. Late September...through October. But big cats can be caught year round...can't catch em from the garage thinking about it...LOL.

GOOD TIMES TIGHT LINES. 

don.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

My buddy with a 12.4 lb 31 1/4" channel off cutbait (head of green sunfish) ladue causeway back in September 2014.

Don.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Biggest catfish I've seen personally out of ladon't is 16.4 lbs off a night crawler by a Russian guy loading his boat back in 2015 midday on a sunday. Fish was caught 100 yards out from launch. I've lost channels from bridge that were 20 plus pounds from shore by bridge that straightened my hook! I'm dead set the next record channel comes from LADUE!

Don.


----------



## Thundergut (Jun 3, 2009)

Just drove by there and there is a giant fish floating, dead, on the south side of the causeway, near the rock pile that surfaces in the fall. Not sure what it is, but is it about 3 1/2 feet long. I am guessing giant carp.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

La due does have some big cats, they probaly eat the white perch but doubt they can put a hurt on the population, back in 90 we were crappie fishing from a anchored canoe up by the rip rap at the dam and I got a 20# er on 8 lb line and a crappie hook. How it didn’t get tangled in the anchors I don’t know, that was back when they had rangers keeping tab of everything, we came in after midnight and the ranger took the picture before he got off shift. My PB cat.. got


----------



## dfox (Jul 15, 2004)

yrs ago I came across a really big catfish down by the dam, he was old and dying, kind of stuck in a weed bed. I pushed him out and he just kind of laid there. way over 20# would be my guess, not an expert in that size range.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Labman1127 said:


> Caseyroo,
> Any where from the 422 causeway is excellent for big channel cats. The state record came out of ladue a few years back and I know for a fact there's channels in that lake that drawf the state record.
> Go early and fish a piece of worm on a jig and catch a bunch of small white perch for cut bait strips for the big channels.


Record was caught early to mid 90s trolling for walleye.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

...I met the guy who caught the record channel from ladue about 4 years ago @ the ix-center sportsman show. Said he caught it on a green hot 'n tot. There is a picture of it @ Mark's bait n tackle...ask to see the brown picture book.

Don.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

twistedcatfish1971 said:


> ...I met the guy who caught the record channel from ladue about 4 years ago @ the ix-center sportsman show. Said he caught it on a green hot 'n tot. There is a picture of it @ Mark's bait n tackle...ask to see the brown picture book.
> 
> Don.


Yeah Gus Gronowski. Used to talk to him all the time at LaDue.


----------



## musclebeach22 (Feb 15, 2012)

I caught this 38"er 2 years ago in early April. Weighted 21lb 9oz. And I've hooked into some that I know for a fact were much larger.
















Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Had one probably 30" looked about 12-15* swim up under the boat while I was crappien Thursday. Water so damn clear I could see it from a mile away.


----------

